# iCloud et sauvegarde



## cotesdesneiges (3 Octobre 2020)

J’ai un iphone se, un iMac et un iPad.
mon compte iCloud me permet de mettre à jour une certaine nombre d’applications comme Notes, calendrier et itunes.
la sauvegarde de mon iPhone et mon iPad sont sauvegardé via iCloud qui est maintenant reduit au Minimum, mais maintenant sature et les sauvegardes ne se font plus. Je vaudrais sauvegardper l’iPhone via iCloud et iPad via iTunes. Tout en permettant la communication via iCloud Par exemple lajout d’un Événement sur calendrier sur l’iPhone Qui apparaît ommedia sur le calendrier de lipad et l'iMac.
m’est possible ? comment faire ?
merci


----------



## Operating (3 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,



cotesdesneiges a dit:


> iCloud qui est maintenant reduit au Minimum,


5 Go de stockage iCloud, c’est très peu et insuffisant même pour ton iPhone seulement.



cotesdesneiges a dit:


> mais maintenant sature et les sauvegardes ne se font plus.


...pas étonnant   



cotesdesneiges a dit:


> Par exemple lajout d’un Événement sur calendrier sur l’iPhone Qui apparaît ommedia sur le calendrier de lipad et l'iMac.
> m’est possible ?


Si tu n’utilises plus iCloud sur ton iPad, non tes événements ne seront pas synchronisés; idem pour ton Mac.


----------

